# Mighty comet low gear issues



## sasanifab (Nov 20, 2020)

So I recently purchased this mill , everything works great except for the low gear setting , I noticed the cam pins are loose out and  the actually internal assembly was not sliding up and down without force. I took the top cover off and got everything to slide up and down. There is also no set screws  that  hold the cam pins in. Could this be a factor ?


----------



## sasanifab (Nov 25, 2020)

I managed to fix it myself .....this is what I did


----------



## sasanifab (Nov 25, 2020)

Cam ring


----------

